# See wmv stream with mplayer



## kozgab (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello.

I am Gábor from Hungary.

I would like ask that how can I see wmv stream with mplayer (don't windows media player)?
All browser open it with windows media player, but that can't play the stream. In linux the mplayer can play this stream.

Thanks.

Bye


----------



## JeffCGD (Nov 7, 2005)

Assuming that MPlayer is able to view the stream you are connecting to, go to the file menu and select "Open Location" an paste the URL into the window that appears. If MPlayer isn't able to display the particular WMV video or audio format in the stream, you'll have to try the (horrible) Windows Media Player 9 for Mac OSX - which may also not work as it is sorely outdated.


----------

